# WHY CAN'T I UPLOAD A PROFILE PIC???????



## MaintaintheSexy (Jan 21, 2010)

For waaaaaaaaaay to long I've been trying to upload a profile pic and I can't. The pic is visible on my profile, but not next to my name when I post a comment or create a thread. Every time I click on 'save image', it will say 'upload of file failed' even when i manually adjust the size of the pic to make it smaller.  This is frustrating!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaintaintheSexy (Jan 21, 2010)

I got it! Nevermind!


----------



## grow (Jan 22, 2010)

i've had the same problem and just about given up on it....

PLEASE HELP if anyone can explain the problem.....

thanks!


----------



## Tangie (Feb 1, 2010)

What did you do? I'm having the exact same problem.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Feb 1, 2010)

Same here....ever since my sister got a new camera...i cannot upload my pics


----------



## Tangie (Feb 1, 2010)

Finally figured out that profile pic and avatar are two different things; which would explain why I only saw my pic in my profile. So make sure to go to "edit avatar" to make sure you pic shows up when you post.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 7, 2010)

testing


----------



## lurkersincejan (Feb 7, 2010)

testing as well


----------



## lurkersincejan (Feb 7, 2010)

signature still not showing for some reason


----------

